# Why potassium in GH boosters?



## JayPee (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey!

I've been researching recipes for reconstituting RO/DI water and have noticed that they all contain K (in some form) along with the Ca and Mg (in some form) for raising GH. I'm wondering why that is. If we're also dosing K as part of our macros KNO3, KH2PO4, and K2SO4 is there any reason why it can't be left out of the booster?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

K isn't normally found in tap water. It is removed at the water treatment plant. This is one reason why it is in GH Booster.

If you are dosing normal EI, you add a GH Booster at water change and probably dose your macros too. Then on the following day, the traces. Some GH Boosters contain only Ca, Mg and K while others also include Mn and Fe.

Dosing with a GH Booster, KNO3 and KH2PO4 usually adds enough K so that you don't need to dose K2SO4.

If you want to use only Ca and Mg in your reconstituted water, you may or may not need to add any additional K and get enough from the KNO3 and KH2PO4. It depends on your combination of plants' needs. Adding extra K usually doesn't cause problems, so adding K from the GH Booster usually doesn't cause problems either. It helps to cover the bases, so to speak.

I know that my response is a bit of rambling, but you can get the general idea.


----------



## JayPee (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Left C.

You make perfect sense!

Jason


----------

